# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to split the Y-axis values in the graph ?

## itamo

Hi,
How can i split in the same graph the y-axis values so that i will present two scale bars in the y-axis. one from 0 to 100, and on top of it the other from 500 and on ?
I think that it called scale breaks.

like in the example in the attached picture, how can i do it in the graph in the attached excel file ?

----------


## MrShorty

Jon Peltier used to have a tutorial, but, IIRC, he took it down because he decided he didn't like the idea of a broken axis.  He offers an alternative idea using a secondary axis here.
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/bro...n-excel-chart/

I'm not very good at creating a broken axis (it's not something I ever do).  If you decide you really want to go this route, the basic idea is:
1) Create a new data set where you subtract a constant value from the large values so they will plot where you want them to.
2) Hide the Y-axis, then create a dummy series that you can plot as the Y-axis.
3) Add data labels to the Y-axis (which is not a built in function in Excel, but requires a third party download like the "XY chart labeler" add in).
4) Copy a character onto the chart (I can't remember exactly how this was done) that will create the "break" in each axis/column.

----------


## itamo

Broken axis in my opinion is the best solution, but aybe adding a secondary y-axis will be o.k also.
I've split the data into 2 series, each with different scale. one to the higher values, and the other to the lower values.
I've tried to do it, but i can't separate the columns from each other because The x-label is not recognized correctly.

----------


## Andy Pope

http://www.andypope.info/charts/brokencolumn.htm

----------


## itamo

Thank you!

Do you know if it is possible to do a secondary y-axis to the two series in the file above ( in post #3), with the correct x-label and without the series columns placed one above the other ? 

As i wrote above in #3:
  "I've split the data into 2 series, each with different scale. one series to the higher values, and the other series to the lower values.
I've tried to do a secondary y-axis, but i can't separate the columns from each other because i think that the x-label is not recognized correctly."

----------


## Andy Pope

You need to alter the layout of your data.
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/...OnTwoAxes.html

----------

